# 635 csi question



## dakota1 (Jun 6, 2008)

We recently purchased our first BMW and we love it.
It is a 635csi europeon model and are attempting to remedy some of the items that need attention.
One of the power window motors is not working and wanted to know if anyone knew of any alternative replacement motors to retrofit if we cannot locate one economically?
another one is very slow and could use a replacement.
Can these be rebuilt or any tricks to bring some life back into them would be helpful??
Aside from that the only item we need to fix is the a/c and we have that underway.

thanks for any help on the windows.:dunno:


----------



## barry8108 (Apr 19, 2008)

your best bet isto find someone parting one out, there is a guy on ebay in calif. always parting some out and very low prices, look under bmw 635 on ebay


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

Contact Steve Haygood, he knows these cars very well and can usually supply parts at a verty good cost.

www.stevehaygood.com


----------



## cynsatim (Jan 11, 2008)

I have several motors. that I know are good. Make me a reasonable offer and we can work a deal out. You can e-mail me at [email protected] or call at 850-226-1318. Like I said, i have several, basically one from each window in the car.


----------



## Shivelykegler (Nov 10, 2008)

My windows did not work either and was told I would need to replace a relay or something to that effect.. I took them somewhere else and all they needed was lubed...


----------

